# Change the Mini Pcie ssd on Asus EeePc 900 is chaotic

## Logicien

As a reminder, my Asus EeePc 900 have an Intel Celeron 900 Mhz with an Ami Bios version 0501 Revision 8.12. I have try to upgrade unsuccessfully the Bios firmware with the latest version from Asus in several ways. I have bought a Kinspec Mini Pcie Sata Solid State drive of 32 Gb capacity to replace the 8 Gb one. This netbook have a motherboard integrated Solid State drive of 4 Gb too.

When I have replaced the 8 Gb Mini Pcie Solid State drive by the 32 Gb one, the Bios stopped to detect the integrated Solid State drive of 4 Gb on the Ide master port and even not the Mini Pcie ssd of 32 Gb on the Ide slave (the 8 Gb one is). Nothing was detected on those ports. But, the 32 Gb drive was detected correctly by the Bios and I had the choice to set it in the drives priority even if the integrated one was completely unseen.

The biggest problem is that it became very painfull to boot on Linux with this setup. Accessing the drive was making a lot of error messages and the whole system was freezing. So, after several tries, I conclude that the drive was not supported or broken and came back with the old Ide setup. I decided to buy and use a 32 Gb ssd drive for the Usb card reader instead.

I wanted to upgrade the material of my EeePc and discover at the same time that the support for the 32 bits architecture is reducing on Linux. This is the drive I bought:

KingSpec MINI PCI-E SATA SSD Hard drive 32GB fit Asus eee PC 701 900 900A 1000

----------

## eccerr0r

I had a eeePC 900A and have a eeePC 901 (both models use an Atom 1.6GHz).  The 900A has no built-in storage and was a breeze to replace the mPCIe SSD.  I had bought a 32GB mPCIe (now "dead" product) from Super Talent to replace the dastardly slow 4GB unit.  I have subsequently replaced the 900A with the 901 and transplanted the goodies into it.

The 901 however did not really like the SSD that I transplanted from the 900A.  Apparently it configures the master/slave in a nonstandard way but eventually it does accept a no master solution and boot off of the slave.  I recall a BIOS option I might have had to twiddle but don't remember the details.  The built on 4GB unit is still there, works, but I don't use it.

I still run 32-bit on it as it does not run 64bit. It works fine for now, I just synced in the past few days and had to clean up the perl upgrade mess (where emerge --backtrack takes forever on this machine).  Firefox 45.8 did not get stabilized for x86 but did for amd64 oddly enough, so running 45.7 for now.  This probably could change any minute now however...

----------

